# less symtpoms and less intense dp/dr, almost recovered?



## ravenexcore (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi, iv only been dealing with dp/dr for 4 months, but the first two months I was freaking out and didnt even know what was wrong with me. I eventually figured it out but all I did for the 3rd month was obsess over it all day every day, and fear it like crazy. I had no knowledge or information as to what u needed to do or what it really was. I ended up reading alot of different stories about revovery and dp/dr in general, and when I was comfertable enough with the information id obtained I decided it was time to recover.

My dp/dr was brought on by a tramadol induced panic attack in which I thought I had overdosed and was dying, my "friend" refused to take me to the hospital because we worked together and he didnt want me to not be there to help him ( cause that made me feel better lol) 
I eventually had several tests done only to find out that I was even healthyer than I thought i was
( drank almost everyday and was a big fan of painkillers) so that threw me off.
It took awhile but I finally excepted the fact that I wasnt dying and that it was just symptoms of dp/dr

The dp/dr has changed since I got it, started out mild and then it got real bad for a month, but its as if it was constantly changing sensations while all the while the underlining problems where the same
Here are the symtpoms iv had

Wierd and forceful depression, like the world and reality as I knew it was about to cease
Panic attacks
Emotional depletion
Detached sense of self and reality.

These last two weeks iv been working out and going about my life as normal as I can, and a few of my symtoms have stopped, im no longer depersonalized ( by that i mean i have regained my sense of self)but my derealazation is still apparent. I dont have any deppresion or panic attacks but my emotional attachment is still gone, my sense of humer seems to be returning and I feel a bit better everyday( I think) some moments of the day can feel a bit bad but the next day always seems to feel better in the long run.
Has anyone who has revovered gone through a simallier recovery process and if so how close would u say I am? I feel more and more peices of me returning all the time.
I only have slight dr and every now and then a few times a day ill get a short sinking feeling in my stomach, I dont really know why and its new


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2013)

You sound like you're well on your way! Just keep doing what you're doing


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

ravenexcore said:


> Hi, iv only been dealing with dp/dr for 4 months, but the first two months I was freaking out and didnt even know what was wrong with me. I eventually figured it out but all I did for the 3rd month was obsess over it all day every day, and fear it like crazy. I had no knowledge or information as to what u needed to do or what it really was. I ended up reading alot of different stories about revovery and dp/dr in general, and when I was comfertable enough with the information id obtained I decided it was time to recover.
> 
> My dp/dr was brought on by a tramadol induced panic attack in which I thought I had overdosed and was dying, my "friend" refused to take me to the hospital because we worked together and he didnt want me to not be there to help him ( cause that made me feel better lol)
> I eventually had several tests done only to find out that I was even healthyer than I thought i was
> ...


All about re-entering your life and not identifying with being 'dp'd' or 'mentally ill' at this stage. Don't search for the answers or the cure, look for those moments when you're laughing, being free and you suddenly realise 'Hey, I haven't thought about dp in 4 hours, or 4 days, or 4 weeks, or 4 years'.

When the word Depersonalisation does not resonate in your soul.

Haha, fully just got all spiritual. But that's my 2 cents. I know for me when there's a report on TV about mental illness, or anything related to such, I still identify deeply with being mentally ill.


----------

